# Outdoor Enclosure for Cherryhead Tortoise



## DixieParadise (May 16, 2011)

Ok, I live in Central Texas and the fireants can get pretty bad here. I just took down a 14 x 16 wooden deck that had rotted. I now have this big empty space that catches some sun and is shaded by a large oak tree. There is already power run to the area due to previous outdoor lighting. 

So, I was thinking about using some bricks that were given to me and building a pen for my tortoise. Has anyone built an enclosure using bricks. I have looked through many threads and I see tons of wooden enclosures, but I want this project to enhance the landscaping in my yard, not take away from it.

Any ideas or suggestions would be great. And if there is anyone in my area that I can visit with, I would appreciate that as well. Thanks


----------



## dmarcus (May 16, 2011)

I use cinder blocks for my Sulcata enclosure because they are cheap easy to work with and they are strong enough to hold him in. There are so many possibilities if you want to use bricks and one is to stain the outside of the bricks to give it what ever look you want. 
I have just started to attach pieces of wood to cap the corners of the enclosure to prevent any shell damage from the climbing..

you can also use a combination of brick and wood..


----------



## Kristina (May 16, 2011)

Oh yes absolutely. I have built pens from cinder blocks. If you incorporate corner sash blocks and stagger the pattern, it can look quite attractive. The open tops aren't too pretty, but I solved that by using red pavers and placing them on the top of the wall in a criss cross pattern. Two blocks high should be all you would need.

The nice thing about the blocks is that if you ever want to change the shape of your pen or expand, it is extremely easy to do. You just add or move blocks. No sawing, unscrewing, digging stuff up, etc. Redfoots aren't known for digging, so it all works really well. 

Here is a pic to illustrate what I mean, I have a larger pen that I don't have pics of yet. I lost the cord that allows me to upload pics from my camera, darn me


----------



## DixieParadise (May 16, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> I use cinder blocks for my Sulcata enclosure because they are cheap easy to work with and they are strong enough to hold him in. There are so many possibilities if you want to use bricks and one is to stain the outside of the bricks to give it what ever look you want.
> I have just started to attach pieces of wood to cap the corners of the enclosure to prevent any shell damage from the climbing..
> 
> you can also use a combination of brick and wood..



Thanks for the info. I have considered using cinder blocks for the top level, because I wanted to mount wood benches around the top. I would need them to secure the benches. My CHRF is still too small for that large of enclosure, so I have plenty of time to think of plans, before I have to execute them.



Kristina said:


> Oh yes absolutely. I have built pens from cinder blocks. If you incorporate corner sash blocks and stagger the pattern, it can look quite attractive. The open tops aren't too pretty, but I solved that by using red pavers and placing them on the top of the wall in a criss cross pattern. Two blocks high should be all you would need.
> 
> The nice thing about the blocks is that if you ever want to change the shape of your pen or expand, it is extremely easy to do. You just add or move blocks. No sawing, unscrewing, digging stuff up, etc. Redfoots aren't known for digging, so it all works really well.
> 
> Here is a pic to illustrate what I mean, I have a larger pen that I don't have pics of yet. I lost the cord that allows me to upload pics from my camera, darn me



Love this, my mind is just spinning with ideas now. Mind if I borrow so of yours though? Thanks so much for the pics. They have really given me a motivation to get this thing done.


----------



## Kristina (May 16, 2011)

Have at it  I get a lot of inspiration from other members of the forum, that is the great thing about a group like this, sharing ideas and spinning off each other.

Get building!!!


----------



## dmarcus (May 16, 2011)

My wife wants to built a bench onto the enclosure because right now we just sit on the brick when watching Vegas or hand feeding him..

I also use a lot of the ideas I see on the forum....


----------



## Kristina (May 16, 2011)

I sit on the lip of mine too, or the lip of the wooden one in the pic, which is my Russian pen. Makes a great seat for summer evenings.


----------



## DixieParadise (May 16, 2011)

Krostina, I just noticed one of your Torts ontop of the rock cave. Ist that your Russian? How old is he/she. Where are you are they outside constant or do you bring them in at night?


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 16, 2011)

Kristina said:


> I lost the cord that allows me to upload pics from my camera, darn me



Kristina, you should be able to take the little memory card out of your camera (should be near the batteries), plug it into your computer, and just cut, copy, and paste pictures to and from it, like a normal drive or disk. This is not only more convenient than a cord, but it also works faster, and doesn't use up your camera's battery. I have a cord for my camera, but I never use it. I just work directly with the memory card itself.


----------



## Fernando (May 16, 2011)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Kristina said:
> 
> 
> > I lost the cord that allows me to upload pics from my camera, darn me
> ...



There are still computers being used withouth Memory card slots unfortunately. She might be one of those =/


----------



## Kristina (May 16, 2011)

Actually, my computer does have the slot, but is not working for some reason. I think that the drivers were lost when it was formatted right before I purchased it (used) but just haven't taken it in to be checked out. One of these days.

That is one of my Russians on the rock in the picture, I am not sure which one. I have four, one male and three females, Vanya, Sveta, Nurai, and Darya. I am not exactly sure of their age, because they were wild caught imports, but they are probably between 7 and 10 years old. Vanya is close to breeding size but the girls have a bit more growing to do.

During the summer months they stay outside all the time. Once the temperatures stay at 50* or above consistently at night, and will be at least 70* during the day, all of my torts are outside. The Boxies go out a little earlier than the tortoises usually. I usually keep my other turtles indoors, I don't have enough space outside for a bunch of ponds. They do have a cement tub that they can take turns using outside to get some natural sunshine.


----------



## DixieParadise (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info Kristina. I went to Home Depot to price the blocks. I also found some on Craigslist. You have really given me some great hope and insite that I too can do this. I was thinking about 1 big pen for my Cherryhead, but I might split it and take on some Boxies as well. Did anyone mention on this site that Torts are addictive?


----------



## Kristina (May 16, 2011)

Take a good look at my signature. Torts, addictive? I dunno... 

I have a trio and two hatchling Three Toed Box turtles. They are really neat, and the care for a Boxie and a Redfoot is almost identical. It is best to keep them separate, however. If you can provide for both, I say go for it!


----------



## DesertGrandma (May 16, 2011)

Kristina thanks so much for posting your pics. We are going to use your idea of using cinder blocks with pavers on top. It looks nice and like the idea that it is easily expandable. I can start with a 4x4 for the summer for my baby, plant some grass in it (we live in the desert) and by next winter be able to expand and add a heated hide box. I just need to decide what to use for a very secure and safe lid because we have many predators in our area (large birds, hawks, coyotes, etc). Any ideas for that?


----------



## Stewerd (May 17, 2011)

I have four tortoise that is why I have allocated a large space for this pet.I have no such problems because i have got made a steel cage which is very airy and large and tortoise can move easily and very easy way to provide them food due to easy exit and entrance suystem.You may visit my Zoo.


----------



## DixieParadise (May 18, 2011)

I have been thinking about a top for my enclosure as well for at night. I am thinking of just constructing one using wood frame and wire mesh, with hinged locks to secure it from raccoons, possums, owls and ferral cats. Although I am not rural, I do have these critters roaming in my neighborhood.


----------



## Kristina (May 18, 2011)

That sounds like the best option. What a lot of people do too is just to bring them in at night. Even a little cardboard box works fine, since they are just sleeping anyway, they don't need a lot of room to move around or anything.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (May 19, 2011)

Nice looking, I like your "tunnels"


----------

